# 3 day old Nubian with seizures



## TiltedEars (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a 3-day old Nubian who was found in her pen this morning lying flat with her head turned backward. She was very cold (in spite of wearing a double-layer thick fleece coat). I got her warmed-up on a heating pad & tried to get her to drink. She wouldn't drink. I gave half a cc of penicillin & half a cc of B vitamins. She began to perk-up & sucked at a syringe full of electrolyte solution. As the day went on, she began doing better & even drank a few ounces of milk from a bottle. She wanted to stand to drink, so we helped her stand since she was weak (she had selenium at birth). My vet told me to increase the B vits, so I gave an extra cc. A few hours after I was feeling better about how she was doing, she went into seizures again. She is lying on her heating pad now, having seizures periodically. Any ideas of a cause? Anything else to try? I'm beginning to think that ending this for her may be the best choice. Her twin brother is doing very well.

I am getting too tired to write the whole story. She could be nursing from a CAE positive mom. I intended to raise the kids on CAE prevention; however, I was not provided with a breeding date & I was at a doctor's appointment with my daughter (over 2 hours from home) when the kids arrived.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Poor baby


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

although Goat Polio generally occurs in weanlings and very young goats, while Listeriosis most frequently affects adult goats both Goat polio and Listeriosis can cause seizures...more likely listerisosis...I would give Thiamine and Pen Q in large doses



> Star-gazing, staring off into space, reduced appetite, walking in circles, blindness, seizures, muscle tremors. Caused by excess heat or stress, feeding too much grain and/or sweet feeds, too little roughage, moldy feed. Article on "Listeriosis"


http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html

scroll down and read about listereiosis..please be aware this disease is potentially zoononic....wear glove when dealing with her..

again..she is much younger than I would expect but this might be something to work on and see how she does..


----------



## TiltedEars (Apr 7, 2013)

I just added to/edited my original post. Is it possible for CAE to affect such a young kid?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes... Encephalitic seizures usually kill infected kids quickly....I didnt think of that...


----------



## TiltedEars (Apr 7, 2013)

That is what my gut is telling me...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry....it didnt even cross my mind...but yes..if mom is CAE pos. it could very well be her problem. It can effect one kid and not the other...you could try Pen Q and Thiamine just to see if it helps...


----------



## TiltedEars (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not giving-up on her (gave more thiamine & PenG tonight), but I do believe that she is not going to improve this time. The frustrating part is how well she acted for the middle part of the day after finding her flat out in a seizure this morning. I'm going to give some more electrolytes before bed & hope for something good to happen. Lots of prayers have surrounded these babies, before & after their birth. Have to trust in Him for the best outcome.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It can be very hard not knowing...Treat aggressively and lots of prayer...I will send prayers as well...best wishes...


----------



## TiltedEars (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you. I peeked at your website & love the life you have created for your family!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you..... we love our new life...God is good to us.


----------



## TiltedEars (Apr 7, 2013)

We worked very hard, but our sweet little one passed on through the night. Thank you for your suggestions & support.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sounds like she was not going to live no matter what you did. Sometimes they are just not meant to stay with us.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:tears: So sorry for you and your baby girl. Was really hoping she could turn around for you. Prayers for you and her baby brother :hug:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

TiltedEars said:


> I'm not giving-up on her (gave more thiamine & PenG tonight), but I do believe that she is not going to improve this time. The frustrating part is how well she acted for the middle part of the day after finding her flat out in a seizure this morning. I'm going to give some more electrolytes before bed & hope for something good to happen. Lots of prayers have surrounded these babies, before & after their birth. Have to trust in Him for the best outcome.


I am so sorry for your loss. There are so many conditions that can present with this type of symptom. Another one you may want to read up on that gets confused with other conditions is "floppy kid syndrome". A lot of the time if a kid had seizures and was off milk for a bit and seemed to improve and then goes back down hill after going back on milk I lean toward this. If you have not had the mother tested for CAE you may want to go ahead and do that before the next breeding (if you plan to re-breed).

Once again so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to deal with losing a kid.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh..Im so sorry...you did all you could for her...:hug:


----------



## TiltedEars (Apr 7, 2013)

No, Mama will not be re-bred. I'm researching for our new doe. This Mama & Baby Brother will be kept & loved in separate housing from the new doe who will definitely be CAE negative. Thanks everyone for your kindness. I will look at floppy kid syndrome as well. I have a master's degree in dairy cattle nutrition from Penn State. I understand lots about dairy cows; however, I am still learning about goats. I appreciate your suggestions & willingness to teach me.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Are you sure this doe is CAE+?


----------



## TiltedEars (Apr 7, 2013)

After we committed to purchasing her, we learned that she had tested positive. I made a poor assumption, unfortunately.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can wether her son and keep as a companion for her..she can live a healthy long life without symptoms..Im so sorry you are dealing with this. 
here is an article on Floppy kid...http://goats.wetpaint.com/page/Floppy+Kid+Syndrome

Hugs


----------



## TiltedEars (Apr 7, 2013)

That is my exact plan - let them be happy together. She has a great personality & is a wonderful first goat for my 9 year-old son who bought her with his own money that he earned by working on the farm... with the gigantic exception of CAE. I have castrated lots of bull calves & prefer to do that around 2-3 days old. I'm hearing LOTS of variation among goat people for the right time - what is your preferred age?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Since he is being kept as a pet..I like to wait as long as I can to allow proper growth...usually about 3-4 months old is good....


----------

